# A/C Belt



## cal25 (Apr 11, 2006)

Bought a used 2004 Frontier with 4cyl about 2 years ago. Soon after buying it the A/C belt started squealing. I went out and replaced all 3 belts with Gates belts and the A/C belt still sqealed. Belt is tight, maybe even a little tighter than specified. Belt dressing will help for a day or so but thats it.

My last nissan truck (1991 with 4cyl) had problems with a alternator belt that would squeal if the electrical load was high and I never was able to solve that problem.

I have heard people say that it is normal for a nissan belt to squeal but I dont buy it. A/C blows cold even on the hottest days. It is driving me crazy and I want to fix the problem. What can I do?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are you sure its not the a/c idler pulley thats squealing....


----------



## cal25 (Apr 11, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> are you sure its not the a/c idler pulley thats squealing....


I am pretty sure it is the belt. Sounds like a belt. Only acts up when the A/C is on. Gets better for a short time after appling belt dressing. Idlers were fine when I changed the belts.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

cal25 said:


> Bought a used 2004 Frontier with 4cyl about 2 years ago. Soon after buying it the A/C belt started squealing. I went out and replaced all 3 belts with Gates belts and the A/C belt still sqealed. Belt is tight, maybe even a little tighter than specified. Belt dressing will help for a day or so but thats it.
> 
> My last nissan truck (1991 with 4cyl) had problems with a alternator belt that would squeal if the electrical load was high and I never was able to solve that problem.
> 
> I have heard people say that it is normal for a nissan belt to squeal but I dont buy it. A/C blows cold even on the hottest days. It is driving me crazy and I want to fix the problem. What can I do?


It's not unusual for the belts on these vehicles to squeal. You might want to try a different belt brand, e.g. Dayco or Goodyear.

Before you replace the belt examine the pulleys for damage, make sure everything is in alignment, and listen to make sure it is not a pulley or compressor bearing problem.

Steve

Steve


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Avoid the Dayco's! The only belts I use on Nissans are genuine Nissan or Bando. Orignial equipment belts on Nissans are made by Bando or Mitsuboshi (not "Mitsubishi"). I never use belt dressing. If anything, let the belt run across a bar of soap. New belts should never need to be "dressed," anyway. If the alignment and adjustment is correct, then then the noise will either be due to glazing of the pullies or a bad bearing.


----------



## cal25 (Apr 11, 2006)

I went to the dealership yesterday and got the Nissan Belts. If the pulleys are glazed, can go ofer them with some emory cloth or similar?


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes.

But I've had my 1998 4-cylinder Frontier for 7 years now, and it squeals like that. I've used Gates belts and Goodyear Gatorback.

Same for my co-worker and his 2002.


----------



## cal25 (Apr 11, 2006)

Had the Nissan belts on for a while now. No chirps or squeals yet. I guess the next time I need belts I will try to a cheaper scource though.

Thanks to everyone with their input!


----------

